# Honda gx22 on mantis problem



## gkbain (Apr 6, 2010)

I have had this mantis tiller for a few years and generally had good service. Recently I have an issue. The engine starts and runs well and tills fine. The problem comes about 15 min. in the run when the engine bogs down at full throttle. I can let up on the throttle and it will run fine but not on full throttle. It doesn't matter if it has a load or not. I have done all the obvious things: clean air filter, clean spark arrestor, new plug, good gas. Like I said it starts and runs fine for the first 15 minutes then bogs. I have to limit my tilling so it is a hassle. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## 21tgs (Oct 26, 2006)

I have no experience with this engine. However, I have seen many heat soak issues (runs great for a period of time, in your case 15 minutes, then runs poorly) related to a break down in the ignition system. Typically the magneto.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sounds like fuel starvation, although could be a vacuum leak or ignition.

Loosen gas cap when problem starts, vent could be plugged.
Fuel line might be soft and collapsing.
Could be an ignition problem, but unlikely.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

ywvfscdh said:


> I am a new user of this engine.Would you help me anyone?


I guess that would depend on what kind of help with this engine you need!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

gkbain said:


> I have had this mantis tiller for a few years and generally had good service. Recently I have an issue. The engine starts and runs well and tills fine. The problem comes about 15 min. in the run when the engine bogs down at full throttle. I can let up on the throttle and it will run fine but not on full throttle. It doesn't matter if it has a load or not. I have done all the obvious things: clean air filter, clean spark arrestor, new plug, good gas. Like I said it starts and runs fine for the first 15 minutes then bogs. I have to limit my tilling so it is a hassle. Anyone have any suggestions?


Another thing to check would be valve lash, and the valve operation.


----------



## gkbain (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks guys for your input. I tried the simplest thing first. Loosen the gas cap a little when it started to bog down. Seems to have don the trick. I hope it was that simple. Thanks again.


----------

